# Specialty texture Help



## Brian Dalziel (Nov 26, 2011)

Hello!

Need some help here. This is the rec room in my basement which has a very unique specialty finish which looks very nice....

Please view my gallery of what I am trying to re-create:

http://www.briandalziel.com/gallery/index.html

I am going to do some remodeling (adding a Bar Booth) and I am going to need to duplicate this Specialty Finish as closely as possible. I understand it was laid on with a thinned out coat of drywall mud. After that I am lost. There are several hand techniques in play, including a criss-cross pattern as well as vertical dragging, and dragging while lifting up . My question is what type of tools were use to do this. I don't think it's a sponge because I tried that in a small experiment (although it might be - perhaps I had the wrong sponge). Could the tool(s) have been a Rubber Graining Tool, paint brush, comb, trowel? ANy links to tools would be helpfull as well as the technique.

Thanks for any suggestions after you see the photos.

Brian


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jan 3, 2011)

I think it is atrocious. I would definitely be talking that homeowner into skimming over that nonsense and doing anything else.

As far as matching I might try a knockdown stomp followed by dragging brush through to match what they have.
Maybe someone else that does alot of hand texture knows an easier way to achieve that look.


----------



## R.E. Plaster (Jun 27, 2009)

It looks like they may have rolled on drywall mud with a paint roller, then used a block brush wiping the walls in a criss cross pattern then highlited like a knckown. I'd try that on a scrap peice of drywall and see what you get. Best of luck:thumbup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I will need a 9'' roller frame ,1/2 nap ,and a 2''-3'' dollar store paint brush[stiff bristle] 

Not sure if they sanded it after it dried or knocked it down . Looks like sanding .

And yes I looked at all your pics. If ya want I'll go out to the shed and make you a pattern.not kidding! Looks pretty easy ..Not very uniform [ heavy here light there] The vertical dragging is the markings from the roller nap .I don't think a sponge was used here. JMO!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

R E Plaster is right . that's knock-down.


----------



## Brian Dalziel (Nov 26, 2011)

Roller-on thin mud, block brush in same pattern, knock 'er down. Thanks for all your inputs I will give that a try.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Now that's how it's done! See catzar ..It's that easy!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

My first thoughts were in line with what else has been said. Roller, check. Knockdown, check. The straight drag marks? You'll have to play with that one....maybe a notched trowel run on the diagonal here and there. And, I don't think the mud is super thin, somewhere near stiff pancake batter. Or stirred up yogurt? Pudding? I'm not hungry, I swear :laughing:

GOOD Luck!


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I agree, I think it looks like it was sanded......


----------

